# Conglomerate



## stihl sawing (Feb 18, 2020)

Running out of room, what to do with it? it's killing my OCD.


----------



## gary courtney (Feb 18, 2020)

Too bad you can't eat em! lol


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Feb 18, 2020)

Sell them to northern bars, where hunting is still looked upon favorly


----------



## buzz sawyer (Feb 18, 2020)

Make some chandeliers. This one's going for $745 on Amazon.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 18, 2020)

Wow, that looks good, it should for that amount.


----------

